# How I spent my winter...



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Just a little video.... Should have shoot more footage but shooting feels like work and I was too busy having fun...

YouTube - Baja2011.mp4


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow that looked like so much fun! Excellent video.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wow awesome video


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

What an amazing trip! And your video is something that you can treasure for a lifetime. How did you get the shots of the tire? Did one of you hang out the side of your van with the camera? And, how did you attach the camera to the kite? It somehow seems to point in the right direction consistently, against all odds. 

I can see why you love Mexico!


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> What an amazing trip! And your video is something that you can treasure for a lifetime. How did you get the shots of the tire? Did one of you hang out the side of your van with the camera? And, how did you attach the camera to the kite? It somehow seems to point in the right direction consistently, against all odds.
> 
> I can see why you love Mexico!


With a little suction cup camera mount....

This was shot all with the GoPro Hero HD camera. It's a tiny little camera that shoots HD footage!

GoPro Products - Record & Share Your Most Memorable Moments

I had a speacial kite mount that connects to the lines of the kite and keeps the camera pointed back toward you at all times.

Wish I would have known about the speacial underwater houseing you can get from this camera though. I could have gotten some awesome Freediving/Spearfishing footage....

next time!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thats so cool, my wife and i want to learn how to kite surf


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

I taught our friend Jojo to kite down there this winter. There's some clips of her progression in the video. 

It was great watching 60 year old grandmas and 12 year old kids learning to kite surf down there! 

The sport is really accessable now and alot safer than it was when I first started!


----------

